# berühmt Stilleben



## OmniBrain (19. August 2004)

hallo

die frage passt vielleicht nicht so ganz hierein, aber egal.

wir sollen uns (grafik-schule) ein Stilleben von einem alten Meister raussuchen!

ähm...ich kenne mich leider in der Welt der sogenannten "Kunst" überhaupt nicht aus. Könntet ihr mir vielleicht ein paar Stilleben von alten Meister nennen?
Wer hat denn z.B. dieses Gesicht aus Gemüse und Obst gemalt?

danke


----------



## Nina (19. August 2004)

Hallo OmniBrain,

der Typ mit den Gemüsegesichtern hiess Guiseppe Arcimboldo, gib das einfach mal bei Google ein, da findest du ne Menge Bilder 

Allerdings würde ich die eigentlich weniger den Stilleben unterordnen. Schliesslich geht es bei Stilleben ja um die Darstellung "lebloser" Dinge..

Aber viele Niederländische Maler haben sich mit Stillebenmalerei befasst..boa mir fällt aber gerade kein Name ein...doch  "Fyt" vielleicht?
Ansonsten...Paul Cezanne hat auch Stilleben gemalt. 

Ich merke gerade das mein Kunst-LK schon laaaaange her ist *g*, 
..aber..ha! Ein Glück das es Wikipedia gibt 

Schau mal:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stillleben 

Vielleicht konnte ich dir ja ein wenig helfen? 

Liebe Grüße
Nina


----------



## Razorhawk (19. August 2004)

such mal nach Dali Salvador (ich hoffe richtig geschrieben)


----------



## Philip Kurz (19. August 2004)

Richtig. Salvador Dali


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (19. August 2004)

Wobei Salvador Dali sicher nicht mit Stilleben in Verbindung gebracht werden sollte.
Er war Surrealist und diese Stilrichtung hat(te) eher weniger mit Stilleben zu tun.


----------



## ShadowMan (19. August 2004)

Da muss ich Markus recht geben!

Aber mal ein anderer Tipp: Schau doch einfach mal in einer Bibliothek nach. Dort findet man eigentlich immer was zum Thema Kunst und in solchen Kunstbüchern sind meist auch massig Bilder zu finden.
Ich persönlich finde das sehr viel leichter als im Internet danach zu suchen 

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------

